
Show HN: Performance of Common Operations in iPhone - jamesbhe
https://iphoneperformance.com/
======
cerberusss
That must've been a fun project. Did you write some sort of test harness for
this? How did you build up this web page? Did you use the Objective-C
compiler? Will you add the Swift compiler?

